# Kami Preening Photos



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

The birds were insistant on sitting on me and getting me covered in dust last night. Almost all of the photos are of Kami because she was sat in my lap, while Lofty insisted on staying on my arm where I couldn't get photos of her, the pest  . They both have orange sticky faces from the oranges in their layered salad, lol.


























































































































Lofty insists on chewing on my cushions, lol, and I'm afraid I let her, since if she's doing that, she isn't chewing on the wallpaper, lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so pretty  Kami is very through  I like that picture of Lofty :lol:


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol I bet bathing them kept you buying after that


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They are such beautiful clear photos. You must have a very good camera. That one of Lofty is very cute. How on earth did he get food stuck all over the top of his head as well???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful photos, I love their colors.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone 



Cassie said:


> They are such beautiful clear photos. You must have a very good camera. That one of Lofty is very cute. How on earth did he get food stuck all over the top of his head as well???


I love my camera, lol. The mess is from the orange in their salad, lol. They don't eat it, but the juice gets on most things and helps to keep it fresh - and gets all over the birds when they stick their heads in, lol. I'm getting a lot of practice cleaning beaks and feathers, if only they'd preen each other.  The photos are from a couple of weeks ago, they're getting less messy now.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Mythara said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I love my camera, lol. The mess is from the orange in their salad, lol. They don't eat it, but the juice gets on most things and helps to keep it fresh - and gets all over the birds when they stick their heads in, lol. I'm getting a lot of practice cleaning beaks and feathers, if only they'd preen each other.  The photos are from a couple of weeks ago, they're getting less messy now.


They're very cute... and messy!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Great photos! Kami is beautiful!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Top Pix! They are great.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your pictures, your two are beautiful!


----------

